

Join the JSConf US and JSConf EU Discussion Groups - voodootikigod

Join the JSConf US and JSConf EU discussion groups on Linked In to find out the latest and greatest from these two great JavaScript focused conferences.
======
voodootikigod
JSConf US: <http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=1799131> More Information:
<http://www.jsconf2009.com>

JSConf EU: <http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=2268822> More Information:
<http://jsconf.eu/>

